# Friday the 13th Trick R Treat (2011 & 2012)



## lmulion03 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hello All!

Here is my Friday the 13th Trick R Treat Haunt that we did this past year. Last year we had a Freddy Krueger theme so this will explain why Jason is killing Freddy.

2012





2011





Next year I hope to take it up a notch and start building some sets.

Thanks!


----------



## I.Heart.Halloween (Nov 5, 2012)

very nice! Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, you even got a car into the mix! Nice set up!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on this. You should submit this to the Davis Graveyard for their Haunt dvd this year.


----------

